#  Krankheiten >   Stechen im Brustkorb >

## happy-life

Hey!
Ich hab mal eine Frage. Heute habe ich mein Zimmer aufgeräumt ( sind ja noch Ferien =) ) und da bekam ich auf einmal ein fürchterliches Stechen im Brustkorb, ganz leicht links... Ich habe mich dann aufrecht hingesetzt und konnte kaum atmen, weil dieses Stechen jedesmal wieder kam. 
Das ging ungefähr eine Stunde lang so.
Das Problem war, ich war allein zu Hause und ich traute mich nicht zu bewegen, weil mir dieses Stechen jedesmal dem Atem nahm. Ich hatte total Angst und konnte nur ganz flach atmen. Und dann ein Moment auf den anderen wie es gekommen war, ging es auch wieder weg.
Ich hatte das schonmal, aber das ist länger her.
Was kann das sein? Kennt das jemand? Und wie wird dieses Stechen ausgelöst?
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Tina 
ich würde auf jeden Fall mal zum Hausarzt gehen und das abklären lassen.
Am besten noch heute 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## happy-life

Hallo!
Ich war damals schon beim Hausarzt und da wurde auch nichts festgestellt. 
Außerdem habe ich Angst das ich wieder ins Krankenhaus muss.
Ich hatte das heute schon zum zweiten Mal...
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## Patientenschubser

Treibst du viel Sport?
Hast du damit in letzter Zeit (vorrübergehend?) vll aufgehört?
Es kann auch sein das Du dir an der Wirbelsäule einen Nerv eingeklemmt hast...
So war es mal bei mir...

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo happy-life, 
aus Deinen anderen Beschreibungen weiß ich, dass die Ursachensuche bei Dir leider bisher nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war.
Wenn Du dies Stechen aber heute schon zwei mal hattest, kann dies durchaus ein ernsthaftes Symtom sein. Da Deine zuvor gemachten Beschreibungen auch auf einen epileptischen Anfall hinwiesen, den Du in dieser ausgeprägten Form zuvor nicht hattest, scheint irgendwas bei Dir sich zunehmend zu verschlechtern. 
Du solltest Dich jetzt wirklich schnell in ärztliche Behandlung begeben. 
Könnte aber gut sein, dass man jetzt im Krankenhaus eine Ursache findet. Bei nur ganz kleinen Veränderungen sieht man halt manchmal noch nichts. Vielleicht sieht man aber jetzt etwas. Bitte warte nicht länger. Ich mache mir jedenfalls schon Sorgen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## happy-life

Hey!
Ja ich mache wie immer jeden Tag Sport. Morgens gehe ich joggen und dann noch ein paar Kraftübungen. Und ich spiele min. 3-4 mal Tennis pro Woche.
An meinen sportlichen Aktivitäten hat sich nichts geändert. 
Ich werde dann zum Arzt gehen, aber heute geht es nicht.
Ich hatte das jetzt schon zum 3 mal.
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme es nicht auch noch nachts.
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## happy-life

Ich werde versuchen Montag zum Arzt zu gehen.
Bis dahin muss es noch so gehen.
Jetzt ist ja Wochenende, da kann ich ja eh nichts machen.

----------


## dreamchaser

Das Stechen kann etwas ernsteres sein (dann würde es dir m.E. nach schlechter gehen), kann aber auch harmlos sein. Muss gestehen, ist habe das auch immer mal wieder und war bis jetzt nirgendwo zum abchecken. Will hier aber kein negatives Beispiel sein :-)
Da es dich sehr beunruhigt solltest du doch mal zum Hausarzt gehen.

----------


## happy-life

Beunruhigen tut es mich nicht so doll....
Ich würde nur gerne wissen, woher das kommt.
Weil dieses Stechen ziemlich weh tut und man kaum atmen kann....
Und das hatte ich heute schon min. 4 mal und das hat total lang gedauert bis das wegging...
Ich will einfach, das das weg geht, weil es so weh tut beim atmen...
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## Christiane

Ich habe den gleichen Verdacht wie Patientenschubser: evl hast du dir bei deinem tollen Einsatz auf dem Feld einen Muskel gezerrt oder deine Wirbelsäule hat ein Problem. Kann sein, daß da ein Nerv gereizt wird. 
Von allein geht das aber kaum wieder weg. Wenn es übers Wochenende zu schlimm wird - geh zum Notdienst. Und versuch mal kurzfristig einen Termin bei einem Orthopäden zu bekommen.

----------


## happy-life

Ja das kann natürlich sein. 
Werde versuchen schnell einen Termin beim Orthopäden zu bekommen, aber ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens das Wochenende genießen kann.
Obwohl dieses Stechen schon fast zum Dauerzustand wird und ich nicht weiß was ich dagegen tun kann, außer aufrecht zu sitzen und so wenig und so flach wie möglich zu atmen.
Jetzt ist es gerade wieder weg und ich hoffe, dass ich heute abend wenigstens schlafen kann.
Liebe Grüße und danke für die Tipps.
Tina

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hey happy-life, 
hoffe Du bist am Schlafen, aber wenn nicht, dann melde Dich bitte noch einmal. 
Also wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte genau das was Du jetzt gerade hast und uns beschreibst, dann würde ich mich doch allein aus dem Grund schnell zum Arzt begeben, weil das doch derjenige ist, der mich von diesen akuten Beschwerden befreien kann.
Geht von alleine wieder weg klappt halt nicht immer. Ein Arzt kann Dir in Deiner Situation nur hilfreich sein. Der kann vielleicht aktiv etwas dafür tun, dass es Dir besser geht. Wenn Deine Beschwerden anhalten, dann ist es sinnvoll Dir jetzt Hilfe zu holen und nicht erst Montag.
Hoffe aber Du schläfst schön unproblematisch. 
Ganz liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## happy-life

Guten Morgen!
Geschlafen habe ich so gut wie gar nicht. Auch in der Nacht wurde es nicht besser eher schlechter.
Mein normales Sportprogramm konnte ich auch nicht machen.
Ich werde mich Montag zum Arzt begeben, aber am Wochenende hat ja nichts offen.
Hoffe, dass ich heute und morgen noch halbwegs überstehe...
Bin total müde, kann aber wegen der Schmerzen nicht schafen und Kopfschmerzen habe ich jetzt auch noch.
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## Christiane

Hallo, 
hab ich gestern abend vergessen zu schreiben  :feeling_blue2_cut:   : 
Versuchs mal feuchter Wärme (leicht feuchtes Handtuch auf einer Wärmflasche), das entspannt die Muskeln des Brustkorbes. Das ist aber nur eine Art Notfallmaßnahme und ersetzt nicht den Gang zum Arzt. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## happy-life

Okay..danke für den Tipp. 
Ich werde es gleich mal probieren.
Ich gehe ja auch sofort Montag zum Arzt, aber am Wochenende geht es ja nicht.
Liebe Grüße Tina

----------


## happy-life

Trotz der feuchten Wärme, die sehr entspannend wirkt, nehmen die Schmerzen immermehr zu und das Stechen kommt immer häufiger.

----------


## Christiane

Hast du denn keine Möglichkeit, zum Notdienst zu gehen? Denn es ist nicht abzusehen, daß es übers Wochenende besser wird. Wenn sie dir dort nicht helfen können, können sie dir zumindest ein Schmerzmittel spritzen.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Du plagst Dich seit gestern früh mit Schmerzen herum, wobei sich die Problematik eher zunehmend als abnehmend darstellt. Ruf bitte die 112 an, und frage wie Du weiter vorgehen sollst. Ich denke schon, dass man Dir da weiter helfen wird. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nein kann man nicht, unter 112 kannst du dir ein Rettungsmittel bestellen und kleine
Fragen stellen, aber das überfordert die sowieso schon überlasteten Kollegen völlig. 
Das sind zwar alles Rettungsassitenten, aber hier hilft nur der Gang zum Notdienst 
oder in ein Krankenhaus. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## happy-life

Hey!
Ich bin die Freundin von Tina.
Sie hatte solche Schmerzen, dass sie den Rettungsdienst gerufen hat. Noch bevor der RTW eintraf war sie bewusstlos. Sie liegt jetzt im Krankenhaus und ist schon mehrere Stunden bewusstlos und sie hat akute Probleme mit der Atmung.
 Langsam mache ich mir echt Sorgen.
Sie ist durch keinerlei Schmerzreize aufweckbar und das seit mehreren Stunden.
Liebe Grüße Mira

----------


## kiki

Hallo mira,  ……….schön das du für deine freundin hier weiterschreibst, was aber auch etwas ungewöhnlich ist .   

> Sie hatte solche Schmerzen, dass sie den Rettungsdienst gerufen hat. Noch bevor der RTW eintraf war sie bewusstlos. Sie liegt jetzt im Krankenhaus und ist schon mehrere Stunden bewusstlos und sie hat akute Probleme mit der Atmung. Langsam mache ich mir echt Sorgen. Sie ist durch keinerlei Schmerzreize aufweckbar und das seit mehreren Stunden.

 ……….wo sind denn die eltern deiner 16 jährigen freundin? …..wieso musste sie selber den RTW benachrichtigen ?.und wie kommst du an die infos das deine freundin auf keinerlei schmerzreize reagiert ?.  liebe grüße und gute besserung für deine freundin happy-life  kiki

----------


## happy-life

Hey!
Also sorry das ich vorhin nicht erklärt habe. 
Die Eltern waren ein paar Tage nicht da und die Schwester war bei ihrem Freund. Irgendwann hat sie mich angerufen und mir von dem Problem erzählt, ich bin dann zu ihr hin, ich wohne nur eine Straße weiter.
Als ich bei ihr dann ankam, hatte sie schon den RTW gerufen, weil die Schmerzen so doll waren. 
Kurz nachdem ich ankam wurde sie bewusstlos, also habe ich stabile Seitenlage und so gemacht. 
Als der RTW kam haben sie halt alles versucht sie wachzubekommen. Die Aussage mit den Schmerzreizen stammt von dem Rettungsassistenten.
Tina hatte ihren Eltern noch nichts erzählt, weil sie wollte, dass sie sich keine Sorgen machen, ein schönes Wochenende haben und weil sie gehofft hat, dass die Schmerzen bis Montag nicht stärker werden.
 Es kommt nicht oft vor, dass Tina ganz allein zu Hause ist. 
Die Eltern waren lediglich Freunde besuchen und haben dort übernachtet.
Ja sie hat mir erzählt, was sie hier reingeschrieben hat und sie meinte, dass ich mich bei euch bedanken soll für die Tipps und Ratschläge, weil sie das nicht mehr schafft.
 Sie hat mich nur gebeten hier weiter zu schreiben und hat mir Namen und Passwort gegeben und die Bitte wollte ich ihr erfüllen.
Ihre Eltern sind jetzt selbstverständlich da.
Liebe Grüße Mira

----------


## kiki

.......danke dir für diese mitteilung . 
lg kiki

----------


## happy-life

Bitte. Kein Problem. Ich wollte nur das machen, was ich ihr versprochen habe.
Ich hoffe, sie wacht demnächst wieder auf.
Woran kann denn die Bewusstlosigkeit jetzt liegen :Huh?: 
Liebe Grüße Mira

----------


## kiki

hallo mira,
.............ich kann dir diese frage nicht beantworten,aber bestimmt werden  morgen  die  behandelten ärzten ,den eltern deiner freundin schon etwas mitteilen können. 
alles liebe und gute 
 kiki

----------


## happy-life

Ja das hoffe ich auch....
Sie ist jetzt schon so lang bewusstlos...
Aber bis jetzt konnten die Ärzte noch nichts sagen, wie immer bei ihr!
Ich bekomme keine ruhige Minute, wenn ich mir vorstelle das sie schon so lang bewusstlos ist.
Liebe Grüße Mira

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Mira, 
gut das Du vor Ort warst und die stabile Seitenlage angewand hast. Tina hatte am 30.7. in diesem Forum über einen "besonderen" epileptischen Anfall berichtet. Ich glaube, sie wollte ihre Eltern nicht beunruhigen und kann sein, dass sie ihnen das nicht erzählt hat. Der Bericht ist auf Seite 3 im Unterforum Krankheiten unter dem Stichwort Epilepsie :Huh?:  zu finden.
Könnte sein, dass diese zusätzliche Information wichtig für die Ärzte ist. Vielleicht kannst Du sie über die Eltern an die Ärzte weiterleiten. 
Vielen Dank noch mal für Deine Hilfe,
liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## happy-life

Ja ich weiß davon, dankeschön. Ich werd es den Eltern sagen, fahre allerdings auch selber hin.
Das ist Tina, sie möchte nie jemanden beunruhigen.
Ich hoffe, sie ist schon wieder bei Bewusstsein, wenn ich komme.
Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich bei ihr staile Seitenlage und so was machen muss, bewusstlos war sie ja schon öfter, aber halt noch nie so lange. Aber danke! 
Liebe Grüße Mira

----------


## kiki

Hallo mira,    

> Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich bei ihr staile Seitenlage und so was machen muss, bewusstlos war sie ja schon öfter

 ,  …………..ist dir /ihr denn bekannt ,warum sie oft bewusstlos wird ?   Lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> ..ist dir /ihr denn bekannt ,warum sie oft bewusstlos wird ?

 Hallo Kiki, 
leider ist man bei der Ursachensuche diesbezüglich nicht erfolgreich gewesen. Darum ist happy-life mittlerweile auch wenig hoffnungsvoll, dass ihr ein Arztbesuch hilfreich zur Klärung eines Symptoms sein könnte. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## happy-life

Ja das stimmt. Bis jetzt konnte man nicht feststellen, warum sie bewusstlos wurde. 
Aber jetzt ist das Schlimmste passiert, was ich mir vorgestellt hab. Der Kreislauf ist komplett zusammengebrochen, sie musste reanimiert werden. Gott sei dank, war die Reanimation erfolgreich. Jetzt wird sie beatmet. 
Ich habe riesige Angst um sie, ich will sie nicht verlieren. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass sie es schafft.
Liebe Grüße Mira

----------


## kiki

hallo mira, 
........hast du denn heute morgen die mitteilung bekommen ?  
ist sie aus der bewusstlosigkeit wieder erwacht ?. 
lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> Ja das stimmt. Bis jetzt konnte man nicht feststellen, warum sie bewusstlos wurde. 
> Aber jetzt ist das Schlimmste passiert, was ich mir vorgestellt hab. Der Kreislauf ist komplett zusammengebrochen, sie musste reanimiert werden. Gott sei dank, war die Reanimation erfolgreich. Jetzt wird sie beatmet. 
> Ich habe riesige Angst um sie, ich will sie nicht verlieren. Ich hoffe so sehr, dass sie es schafft.
> Liebe Grüße Mira

  
Hallo Mira, 
finde es auch immer ganz schwer auszuhalten, wenn man Angst um das Leben eines Menschen hat, den man gern hat. Ist schon so was wie Folter.
Wir hoffen alle mit Dir, dass es Tina bald besser geht. Sie ist jetzt unter ärztlicher Betreuung, und man wird dort Alles tun um sie durch diese Krise zu bringen. Tina hat bei mir den Eindruck einer kleinen Kämpfernatur gemacht. Ich glaube ganz fest daran, dass sie es schafft. 
Voller Hoffnung  Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Das macht mich ganz betroffen. Leider brachten bisherige Untersuchungen keine Ursache ihrer Beschwerden zutage. Ich hoffe stark, daß ihr jetzt geholfen werden kann.  
Grüß sie von mir, wenn sie aufwacht, ich drücke euch allen die Daumen.

----------


## happy-life

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Sie hatte schon ein zweiten Herz-Kreislauf-Stillstand.
Wenn sie das nochmal bekommt hat sie wirklich schlechte Chancen. 
Ich hoffe so sehr für sie. Ich mache mir so viele Gedanken um sie, sie ist immerhin meine beste Freundin. Ich will sie nicht verlieren. Aber ich versuche positiv zu denken.
Liebe Grüße Mira

----------


## Patientenschubser

Woher beziehst du den deine Informationen das deine Freundin schon zwei Mal reanimiert wurde? 
Das erstemal schreibst du das um 11:03 dann um 13:30 Uhr noch mal... bis du den im KH oder nicht, wissen es ihre Eltern? 
Wollt ihr uns hier vll auf den Arm nehmen? 
Der Verdacht drängt sich nicht nur mir langsam auf! 
Zum dem möchte ich dich, Mira, bitten einen eigenen Account aufzumachen.
Die Anmeldung hier ist kostenlos. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## happy-life

Hey!
Woher ich das weiß? Von ihren Eltern. Ich war kurz da, aber alle meinten ich soll lieber nach Hause gehen.
Ich nehme euch nicht auf den Arm, schließlich macht man mit sowas keinen Spaß.
Okay, wenn euch das wichtig ist, dann mache ich einen eigenen Akkount auf. Hatte es bisher nicht gemacht, weil ich ihn eigentlich sonst nicht brauche. Aber wenn es euch dann besser geht, mache ich es.
Mira

----------


## mira

okay ich habe jetzt einen eigenen Account.

----------


## kiki

dann herzlich willkommen mira, 
...........es ist gut wenn du selber weißt das man mit "sowas " keinen spass treibt.
weißt du denn inzwischen etwas neues von deiner freundin ?.  
lg kiki

----------


## mira

Na ja bis jetzt noch nichts. Nur halt, das ihr Zustand nicht kritischer geworden ist, sondern im Gegensatz zu heute mittag eher besser. Mehr haben mir ihre Eltern nicht gesagt.
lg mira

----------


## Stine

Hm, also tut mir leid, dass ich so misstrauisch bin, aber irgendetwas hier gefällt mir nicht.....
Es wird geschrieben:   

> Kurz nachdem ich ankam wurde sie bewusstlos, also habe ich stabile Seitenlage und so gemacht

 und  

> Ja sie hat mir erzählt, was sie hier reingeschrieben hat und sie meinte, dass ich mich bei euch bedanken soll für die Tipps und Ratschläge, weil sie das nicht mehr schafft.
> Sie hat mich nur gebeten hier weiter zu schreiben und hat mir Namen und Passwort gegeben und die Bitte wollte ich ihr erfüllen.
> Ihre Eltern sind jetzt selbstverständlich da.

 Verstehe ich das richtig? 
In der Zeit wo du angekommen bist - bis zu der Zeit als sie bewusstlos wurde, hat sie dir, so schlecht wie es ihr ging, von diesem Forum und den netten Ratschlägen erzählt und hat dir die Zugangsdaten gegeben :Huh?:  Na ja.....
Also, tut mir leid - aber irgendetwas stimmt doch nicht.... 
Gut, sollte dieser Beitrag hier stören, bitte ich um Entfernung.

----------


## Patientenschubser

So ganz passen kann das nicht, oder? 
Das klingt wie in einem schlechten Aktionfilm, mit den "letzten Atemzügen" wird ein Geheimnis weiter geben...

----------


## mira

Okay. Wenn ihr meint, dass nicht glauben zu müssen dann halt nicht.
Ich werde einfach nicht mehr schreiben, weil ich das nicht ganz fair finde.
Ich brauche nicht zu einer Freundin die im KH liegt noch so viel Misstrauen. 
Mir ist das egal was ihr meint, nur gegenüber Tina finde ich es unfair, aber das ist eure Sache. Wenn sie es schafft, wird sie sich wenn sie will selber melden.
Ich hatte hier auf eine andere Atmosphäre gehofft. Schade!
Und noch was, was Tina gesagt hat und wie das abgelaufen ist habe ich ja kaum selbst bestimmt. Sie hat meistens einen guten Grund so etwas zu sagen, nur mehr hat sie halt nicht gesagt. 
Mira

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Und noch was, was Tina gesagt hat und wie das abgelaufen ist habe ich ja kaum selbst bestimmt. Sie hat meistens einen guten Grund so etwas zu sagen, nur mehr hat sie halt nicht gesagt.

 Wie soll das den abgelaufen sein?
Du kommst sie ist bereits bewusstolß und hat dir auf Band gesprochen oder einen Zettel hinterlassen auf dem die Logindaten von hier drauf waren? 
Ich glaube dir nicht!
Es ist einfach alles viel zu unwahrscheinlich! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## kiki

hallo mira,   

> ........Ich hatte hier auf eine andere Atmosphäre gehofft. Schade!

 vielleicht versuchst du ( wenn du möchtest) etwas klarheit hier reinzubringen ,es ist alles irgendwie etwas durcheinander . natürlich bist du aufgeregt ......aber es könnte dir vielleicht auch helfen selber wieder vertrauen zu schaffen ,wenn wir alles besser verstehen würden . 
lg kiki

----------


## mira

Okay. Also als ich kam war sie noch nicht bewusstlos, dass habe ich auch so geschrieben. 
Und wie es sonst gewesen sein soll? Ich denk mir das was ich geschrieben habe nicht aus.
Und wer nicht glaubt, dass im Leben etwas Unwahrscheinliches auch mal passieren kann, dem will ich die Meinung nicht nehmen. Vielleicht erlebt ihr auch mal was Unwahrscheinliches und glaubt mir dann.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Mira, 
ist denn mittlerweile klar, was zu der bedauerlichen Situation Deiner Freundin geführt hat ? "Stechen in der Brust" ist ja nur ein Symptom und kein Ursache.  
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Kurz nachdem ich ankam wurde sie bewusstlos, also habe ich stabile Seitenlage

 Sicherlich ist *kurz* eine relative Aussage. 
Aber dann müsstet ihr euch sofort oder unmittelbar nach deinem "Erscheinen" bei ihr um die Logindaten unterhalten haben... 
Weißt du ich habe auch Kinder, aber ich glaube das immer noch nicht..!
Das liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich schon seit einigen Jahren in meinem Beruf arbeite! 
btw ich habe auch schon "unglaubliches" erlebt...

----------


## mira

Tut mir Leid, dass ich die genaue Minutenzahl nicht nennen kann.
Und sie hat angefangen zu erzählen von dem Forum, ich weiß nicht warum, aber sie hat es halt gemacht.
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann nicht. Für mich zählt nur das sie wieder zu Bewusstsein kommt.
Nein, woher das Stechen kam, weiß ich nicht. Die Eltern haben dazu nichts gesagt.

----------


## kiki

mira ,auch ich glaube das es "unwarscheinliches" auf dieser welt gibt .
hat denn deine freundin kein vertrauen zu ihren eltern das dies alles geschehen konnte ohne das sie etwas davon ahnten ?.
wenn eine tochter diese symptome hat  ,solltendie eltern keine ruhe geben  bis eine erklärung dafür gefunden wird, auch sollte sie nicht mehr aus den augen gelassen werden, eine nächste ohnmacht  wäre ja vorprogrammiert. was dabei alles passieren kann wenn man alleine ist ,mag ich garnicht schreiben ........... 
lg kiki

----------


## Christiane

Mira, wenn du uns erzählst, daß deine Freundin bewußtlos im Krankenhaus liegt, dann dürft ihr nicht zur gleichen Zeit online gehen. Das war vorhin sehr ungeschickt.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Mira,  
erst mal vorweg, ich glaube Dir ohne wenn und aber. 
Ich habe Tina gebeten die 112 anzurufen mit dem Hintergedanken, dass wenn ein 16 jähriges Mädchen allein zu Haus ist, seit mehr als 24 Stunden unter Stechen im Brustkorb leidet, nur noch in einer genau von ihr beschriebenen Position halbwegs atmen kann (dies auch nur in der von Tina beschriebenen Art und Weise), dass dies einen Rettungseinsatz auslösen würde.
Dies scheint ja auch genauso funktioniert zu haben. Das sich Tina dann auch um persönlichen Beistand bemüht hat und Dich angerufen hat, finde ich nur natürlich. Auch finde ich den Gedanken von Tina nicht abwegig, dass sie über Dich in Kontakt mit dem Forum bleiben wollte.
Es tut mir sehr leid, dass Dir jetzt so viel Misstrauen entgegengebracht wird. Manchmal fällt es aber auch einfach schwer daran zu glauben, dass auch in der Medizin Ursachen für etwas "Unnormales" einfach nicht gefunden werden, obwohl das Unnormale so offensichtlich ist.
Wünsche Dir und Tina viel Kraft in dieser für euch so schweren Zeit. Was Tinas Eltern gerade durchmachen, möchte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Denk immer daran, dass Tina eine Kämpferin ist und sie das packen wird. 
Ganz liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Mira, 
habe noch mal eine Frage. Sind denn die Ärzte informiert über die Entwicklung der Symptome, die Tina hier im Forum beschrieben hat?
Symptome können ein Hinweisgeber für die Ursachensuche sein. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## mira

Also ich war bei ihr online und hab auf Wunsch der Eltern ein paar Daten gelöscht. Sie kann ja schlecht online gehen. Und weil die Eltern sich damit nicht auskennen und dafür auch kein Nerv verständlicherweise haben, hab ich das gemacht.
Tina möchte keinem Umstände und so bereiten, deshalb sagt sie sowas lieber nicht.
Sie ist ein manchmal ein bisschen sehr sozial, aber das haben ihr schon viele gesagt.
Und sie hat sehr viel Vertrauen in ihre Eltern.
Selbst die Ärzte meinten, es hilft einfach nicht, den ganzen Tag hinter ihr herzugehen, das ist kein Leben. Außerdem mag Tina die Besorgnis bei jeder Kleinigkeit nicht gerade besonders ( was ich aber gut verstehen kann).Und man weiß bei ihr ja nie wann die Bewusstlosigkeit auftritt. Meistens war es in der Schule und dazu muss man wissen, Tina hat keine Angst vor Schule, sondern sie geht sehr gern hin. 
Die Syptome, die sie hier beschrieben hat, wissen die Ärzte.
Das Tina eine Kämpfernatur ist das stimmt, dass hat sie schon oft bewiesen.
Danke, dass wenigstens ein paar Verständnis haben.
Wer Tina kennt, der weiß das Ungewöhnliches in Medizinischen Sachen und so bei ihr nicht unmöglich sind, auch wenn es manchmal schwer zu glauben fällt.
Mira

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Mira,  
schön das Du Dich noch mal gemeldest hast. Wie ist denn Tinas Zustand im Moment? 
Hoffe sie ist stabil. 
Da Du davon berichtest, dass Tinas Bewußtlosigkeiten meist in der Schule aufgetreten sind und diese Vormittags stattfindet, waren die anderen Bewußtlosigkeiten auch immer Vormittags? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## kiki

hallo mira,  

> Also ich war bei ihr online und hab auf Wunsch der Eltern ein paar Daten gelöscht. Sie kann ja schlecht online gehen. Und weil die Eltern sich damit nicht auskennen und dafür auch kein Nerv verständlicherweise haben, hab ich das gemacht.

  …………..ich wünsche tina wirklich  von herzen das es ihr gut geht ,es ist normal  das du den wunsch der eltern nachgehst  wo sie verständlicherweise im mom .keinen nerv haben wichtigen daten zu löschen.      

> Und sie hat sehr viel Vertrauen in ihre Eltern.

   ……..das sollte sie den eltern aber auch zeigen ,indem sie ,sie in ihre problemen mit einbezieht .   

> Selbst die Ärzte meinten, es hilft einfach nicht, den ganzen Tag hinter ihr herzugehen, das ist kein Leben. Außerdem mag Tina die Besorgnis bei jeder Kleinigkeit nicht gerade besonders ( was ich aber gut verstehen kann).Und man weiß bei ihr ja nie wann die Bewusstlosigkeit auftritt.

  ………..das tina auch ein eigenes kleines leben führen möchte ,kann ich sehr gut nachempfinden ,aber es sieht bei deiner freundin ja nicht nach einer kleinigkeit aus wenn sie laufend in ohnmacht fällt .   wir würden uns alle freuen ,wenn wir etwas positiven über tina lesen könnten, vielleicht ist das ja auch bald der fall und du kannst uns mitteilen das sie wieder aus dem KH entlassen wurde.  lg kiki

----------


## mira

Ja wie gesagt, normalerweise bezieht sie ihre Eltern auch mit ein, aber sie hatten sich auf das Treffen mit den Freunden gefreut und sie wollte ihre Eltern nicht nach "Hause holen". Das ist bei ihr halt öfters so.
Ihre Eltern sind ja normalerweise zu Hause, jedenfalls mind. einer oder ihre älterer Schwester, aber ihre Eltern konnten ja auch nicht ahnen, dass das passiert.
Zumal die Ärzte und Eltern gehofft hatten, dass es weg gehen würde, weil es ja eine ganze Zeit jetzt so super geklappt hat ohne Umkippen und von dem einem Mal, von dem sie hier geschrieben hatte, wussten die Ärzte im KH halt nichts.
Heute morgen war ich selbst nicht da, und ich weiß von heute noch nichts genaures von ihren Eltern.
lg mira

----------


## kiki

...danke dir mira, vielleicht meldest du dich wieder wenn du etwas weißt .  
lg kiki

----------


## summerrobins

Hallo,
ich bin erst 12 und habe öfters mal ein Stechen im linken Brustbereich (ab und zu auch im rechten) was es mir schwer macht zu atmen. Ist es schlimm? Was könnte die Ursache sein?

----------

